# lathe



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anybody know where on the west side of Houston you can buy accessories for a lathe I'm looking to buy a three-quarter inch Chuck


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I buy just about all tools online. Check with the major vendors, then go to Amazon for a better price, usually from the same vendors


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Rocklers will have the chucks... SW FWY and Weslayan....on feeder...

Might be good idea to check prices online first...they don't give anything away..but they will have all you need.. you can check them online at

http://www.rockler.com/?sid=V91026&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=%28roi%29+rockler+-+brand&utm_content=rockler&utm_term=rockler&utm_creative=e

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?w=chucks&asug=&sli_uuid=&sli_sid=


----------

